# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Light case for Weber F 20"

## jonny250

Another case question - I'm looking for a lightweight foam case for my Weber Octave 20" F style. The Weber case is good but incredibly heavy - i'm looking for a foam case instead... 
I have a gig bag [banjo gig bag] but would rather have a foam case to add a bit of protection. 
Any suggestions where i might get a foam case? perhaps a custom one if necessary. I live in Guernsey [a small island in the UK channel Islands] and our music shop doesn't have anything remotely suitable so its down to the internet searching rather than trying lots of shops.
Any suggestions welcome  :Smile: 
Thanks

----------


## foldedpath

I have that same problem with my 22" Weber F-style OM, so I'll be interested to see if any good solutions come up. 

When I take the OM out of the house to play, I've been using a Reunion Blues classical guitar gig bag with a towel stuffed in, to take up the extra space in the body area. I already had the bag for a resonator guitar that I no longer own, so I figured I might as well use it for the OM. The Weber hardshell case is just _way_ too heavy. On the other hand, I'm nervous with the gig bag. Even though the Reunion Blues one is more heavily padded than some bags, the headstock area in particular could use more protection. 

There are hard foam cases for classical guitars like this Gator one linked below, but I don't know if it would actually have more protection than the Reunion Blues bag I'm using. And you'd still need to add some internal foam or padding for the smaller OM body:

https://www.amazon.com/Gator-GL-CLAS.../dp/B000N4V0UC

Are there similar hard foam banjo cases that would work? My main concern is the headstock area. A classical guitar case is oversize, but at least there's plenty of room around the headstock. Banjo cases I've seen also don't look like they have enough room for the body scroll.

----------

